# What piece(s) is your highest aspiration?



## clavichorder

What piece(s) do you just crave to be able to play one day? A piece that is currently too hard for you, and is so amazing to you that you want to adopt it as your child.

Its okay if you aren't consistent. Currently my main piece like this is Nikolai Medtner's March of the Paladin and or his C Sharp minor Skazka,





Please do include links if your piece is not very well known!

Also, for some reason, I wouldn't mind being able to nail Balakirev's Islamey!

Also this Balakirev Mazurka(number 5 as a part of his piano sonata no. 2), though its a crummy recording


----------



## Aramis

I won't be that original, to play Chopin's 1st Ballade is the peak of my pianistic aspirations.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I love this piece, the first time I heard it years ago till today, never a dull second. As far as virtuosity is concerned, I would love to be able to nail it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am going to be very, very original and say "La Campanella." 

(Also, as a side note, this is my hundredth post. Hooray for me!)


----------



## Rasa

Right now it's Gershwin's concerto. Then again, this hightest aspiration changes from month to month.


----------



## Polednice

I don't have anything to add - just thanks to clavichorder for posting that Medtner which I've never heard before but which I've become obsessed with this evening!


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I don't have anything to add - just thanks to clavichorder for posting that Medtner which I've never heard before but which I've become obsessed with this evening!


Glad Medtner is getting a new fan! I've been obsessed for the past two weeks.


----------



## Meaghan

Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. If only.


----------



## clavichorder

You should all included links of the performances that inspire you the most with your pieces if you can find them. I take it back, it doesn't matter if they are well known or not for links, performances are fun too.


----------



## emma

Piano concerto No.3 by Rachmaninov! This was the strongest aspiration to start playing well))


----------



## kv466

So many!! Right now, the Chopin Etude no. 12, op. 25...the correct way and tempo


----------



## Air

Busoni's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Aramis said:


> I won't be that original, to play Chopin's 1st Ballade is the peak of my pianistic aspirations.


I thought you wanted to play Chopin Etude?


----------



## Aramis

Klavierspieler said:


> I thought you wanted to play Chopin Etude?


Yes, but that's my CURRENT aspiration, the one I'm reaching for at this moment. This thread asks about highest one.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sorabji's Opus Archmagicum.


----------



## tdc

I can always pretend that I'll find the key to eternal life, and therefore learn to play other instruments than what I currently can, in which case my highest aspiration would be Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor... as far as piano pieces the first that comes to mind would be Ravel's Jeux D'Eau.






As far as the instrument I can play, this piece is currently my highest aspiration (bad quality recording and a mistake or two, still I like this interpretation):


----------



## kv466

To sit down at a recital with no music atop my piano...sit down without barely a glimpse of the audience...

and perform The Two and Three Part Inventions by JS Bach
from there, go on to perform the Etudes of Chopin from opus 10
finally, play the Pastorale 6 sypmphony of LVB trancribed by F. Liszt for the solo piano



this is just one fantasy performance...many more...I shall think of!


----------



## Philip

tdc said:


>


kaori muraji... <3


----------



## Guest

I'm working on Segovia's Chaconne transcription now...it's challenging, but there are other far more difficult pieces out there. It's hard to get the scales fast and smooth--the rest isn't all that bad from a purely technical standpoint. Right now I can play them at 120 bpm (1/8 note), but I'd like to be able to play them at 136-144 just to have a margin of safety! 

If I were a pianist, I'd like to play Beethoven's Op.109, Rachmaninov's two Sonatas, and Busoni's Fantasia Contrapuntistica.


----------



## tdc

edit - wrong forum...


----------



## Leandro

Chopin etude op 1 no 1 
I just can't play it properly!


----------



## clavichorder

My new highest aspiration of all is Prokofiev's 6th Piano Sonata, and also Medtner's sonata in G minor.


----------



## Ukko

Aspiration means to draw in or out using a sucking motion.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vaughan Williams' Piano Concerto.


----------



## Ravellian

Balakirev's _Islamey_ is a bit out of my comfort zone at the moment; it's on a higher rung than Prokofiev's _Toccata_ or Ravel's Scarbo. There are also some Liszt and Ligeti etudes that are frightening to look at.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Anything is beyond my reach - it is one of the few regrets I have in life that I didn't learn (wasn't forced to learn) the piano at a young age.

I would like to play the Bach _Goldberg _variations and Stockhausen's _Klavierstuck X._


----------



## clavichorder

Ravellian said:


> Balakirev's _Islamey_ is a bit out of my comfort zone at the moment; it's on a higher rung than Prokofiev's _Toccata_ or Ravel's Scarbo. There are also some Liszt and Ligeti etudes that are frightening to look at.


I didn't know anything was harder than the Scarbo, are you sure its harder?


----------



## Ravellian

clavichorder said:


> I didn't know anything was harder than the Scarbo, are you sure its harder?


People tend to think the Gaspard de la Nuit is so hard because it's extremely difficult to _read_. Lots and lots of sharps and flats, millions of notes. Really, once you've figured out exactly what all the notes are (which takes a while), then actually playing the piece isn't so bad. Rachmaninov's piano concerti are like this too - they look very intimidating at first glance, but once you learn the notes you find that they fit very comfortably under the fingers (Ravel and Rachmaninov were both trained pianists, after all). The Islamey is very difficult to play throughout, particularly the passages with the very fast octaves and leaps.. by the time you get to the coda you will be exhausted, yet that is the most difficult part. It requires a huge amount of stamina.

This performance of the Islamey is absolutely inhuman, and it is what I aspire to...


----------



## CountessAdele

Charlie Brown Medley, although I doubt I could even manage mary had a little lamb!






It's a very happy piece.


----------



## Lukecash12

clavichorder said:


> I didn't know anything was harder than the Scarbo, are you sure its harder?


Really? There are lots of things that are generally harder than the Scarbo. Try taking a look at Sorabji's Opus Archmagicum, if you want to see *the* hardest piece to play.


----------



## clavichorder

Its true that Balakirev's output in general, though it sounds highly pianistic, is in fact very difficult on the hand. 

@ Lukecash, its just that seeing Pororelich play that piece up as no one else can gave me an impression. Perhaps its musicality is also difficult.


----------



## Rasa

> Sorabji's


I say no to this man and his pieces. I thought this was a thread about what pieces of _music_ everybody aspires to.


----------



## clavichorder

Rasa said:


> I say no to this man and his pieces. I thought this was a thread about what pieces of music everybody aspires to.


I have to say I'm no fan either.


----------



## Ravellian

In my opinion, the music of Sorabji is complete overkill, hopelessly convoluted and extremely unpleasant to hear. It is completely unintelligible to me on an artistic or aesthetic level. I also don't know of anyone who likes his music.


----------



## Lukecash12

Rasa said:


> I say no to this man and his pieces. I thought this was a thread about what pieces of _music_ everybody aspires to.


Wow, that's quite an insult. How interesting it is that people interested in the arts can express themselves like this, and think it's perfectly fine. I think Sid would agree with me, that even though it's a recurring pattern, it continues to be a surprise every time someone into _the arts_ sounds like a fascist.


----------



## Lukecash12

Ravellian said:


> In my opinion, the music of Sorabji is complete overkill, hopelessly convoluted and extremely unpleasant to hear. It is completely unintelligible to me on an artistic or aesthetic level. I also don't know of anyone who likes his music.


Well now you do, and Sorabji's music is demonstrably intelligible.


----------



## Lisztian

Liszt B Minor Sonata.


----------



## Rasa

It sounds like somebody is mad because I didn't like what he likes. Here's a clue: I don't care what you like. Or what anyone else likes. And part of the reason is that I don't recognise that all effort deserves respect. I do not respect this man's music. I do not have to refrain from expressing my displeasure with this music in public.


----------



## Lukecash12

Rasa said:


> It sounds like somebody is mad because I didn't like what he likes. Here's a clue: I don't care what you like. Or what anyone else likes. And part of the reason is that I don't recognise that all effort deserves respect. I do not respect this man's music. I do not have to refrain from expressing my displeasure with this music in public.


You said his work wasn't music. Making that statement was, in essence, an ontological and etymological claim. I'm perfectly okay with the fact that you are displeased by Sorabji's music, and I'm even okay with the statement you made.

However, I have no problem pointing out at the same time that you are propagating and telling people for them what their ontological and etymological distinctions should be, much like a fascist would. I make this extreme comparison, because the logical error being made is basically the same as a fascist propagator. Nothing is being implied about your character, and no anger is being expressed. You are being told who it is that you resemble so you have a clear example of that logical error, an example that you probably already identify with me on as regards one of the logical errors being made by Fascists, just as Socrates told his opponents in _The Republic_.

So now, we're perfectly clear.


----------



## Evelina

Well now I have to go listen to this controversial Sorabji fellow... 

My highest aspiration is a piano piece by Alkan. I really adore his music but sadly my favorite piece will always be beyond me. I'll settle for another of his etudes, though... they're all quite challenging for me now!


----------



## Lukecash12

Evelina said:


> Well now I have to go listen to this controversial Sorabji fellow...
> 
> My highest aspiration is a piano piece by Alkan. I really adore his music but sadly my favorite piece will always be beyond me. I'll settle for another of his etudes, though... they're all quite challenging for me now!


The performance of the Overture by Ronald Smith points out to us that some of Alkan's most expansive works aren't too technical at all. If his performance seems too slow compared to the standard playing of it, that is because Smith was actually playing at tempi that are closer to the markings on the sheets. He starts right on the spot of the tempo with the Maestoso section, and he actually sounds more energetic than I've heard elsewhere.






From Ronald Smith's *Alkan: The Man, The Music*-



> "Apart from the seventy-two page first movement of the Concerto the penultimate study entitled 'Ouverture' is the longest, taking about fifteen minutes to perform. It is also the most rarely heard. This may be due less to its lack of surface glitter than to the problem of placing it sensibly in a normal concert programme. Although it makes a marvelous opening item it takes courage to meet its challenge 'cold'. On the other hand its massive style, while tending to dwarf succeeding pieces, is not ideally designed to end a recital. This is a pity, for Ouverture is a unique work; stern, sombre and impressive, and despite its cruel technical demands it is intensely rewarding to study."
> 
> "With such abrupt changes of register the innocent ear might easily mistake what it is hearing for a duet arrangement of an orchestral score. The overall shape of the work is also unusual though it bears a superficial resemblance to the two early 'Concerti da camera'. Like these works Ouverture falls naturally into three linked sections. The opening is preludial. It contrasts that powerful procession of repeated chords with an austere dotted motif in the bass. The process is repeated, but second time round the dotted rhythm gains ascendancy, banishing the repetitions to the extreme bass where they flutter and give way to a childlike theme and variation. The variation casts its magic spell on the upper reaches of the keyboard before melting into silence. Four bare octaves, repeated ominously in the bass, remind us of the opening as they announce the third and most extended section, a fiery Allegro cogently developed from three striking themes. The first raps out its challenge in great fistfuls of chords. The second, in D major, weaves patterns of figure-eights in octaves. Other double-note features, some of them immensely taxing, lead to the sombre third subject in the remote key of G minor. Sensing a conspiracy the powerful main subject twice flexes its muscles in anticipation of the return, only to find itself confronted by the new combination."
> 
> "This failure of the main subject to mount its return reverses the order of events in the recapitulation and when ultimately it crashes angrily in its fury is quickly turned to resignation as, deep in the bass, it makes its final bow. The pace slackens but just as the work threatens to yield to the forces of darkness it is rescued by a vehement 6/8 coda in Alkan's brilliant hunting style. It is, in fact, an ingenious transformation of material from the first section."
> 
> "Indeed, not a note is wasted in this closely organized work and even the final, sharply-etched chords outline the principal subject of the Allegro but with the hunting motif having the last word. The orchestrally-conceived piano writing throughout Ouverture shows Alkan at his most uncompromising; yet in its context it is absolutely valid and could only have come from the pen of a great performer."


----------



## Dodecaplex

Ravellian said:


> *In my opinion*, the music of Sorabji is complete overkill, hopelessly convoluted and extremely unpleasant to hear. It is completely unintelligible to me on an artistic or aesthetic level. I also don't know of anyone who likes his music.


I appreciate your use of the word 'opinion'. Otherwise, I would have been fuming with indignant rage right now.


----------



## Evelina

Lukecash12 said:


> The performance of the Overture by Ronald Smith points out to us that some of Alkan's most expansive works aren't too technical at all. If his performance seems too slow compared to the standard playing of it, that is because Smith was actually playing at tempi that are closer to the markings on the sheets. He starts right on the spot of the tempo with the Maestoso section, and he actually sounds more energetic than I've heard elsewhere.


Thanks for posting that link and excerpt! Very interesting about the tempo, that does make the piece sound infinitely more playable... and still just as dramatic (why I like it).

I have yet to get my hands on the sheet music for Op 39 No 11 so my opinion was struck purely from listening. Some tricky-sounding parts at the end made me hesitate, but then this IS the thread for our highest (highest highest) aspirations...


----------



## Orange Soda King

I have a few:
-Both of the Brahms piano concerti
-Rachmaninoff's 1st piano sonata (that's right, I said 1st, not 2nd)
-Alkan's Concerto for Solo Piano 

EDIT: And Sorabji has some nice smaller works that are not overkill at all.


----------



## Yoshi

This!









Seriously now, mine would be any piano concerto. I would just love to perform with an orchestra someday. Maybe a Rachmaninov or Beethoven one.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Beethoven's Sonata no. 21 op. 53.


----------



## tahnak

Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto in B Flat Minor.


----------



## appoggiatura

Prokofiev - 2nd concerto
Stravinsky - Petruschka
Gershwin concerto


----------



## Ukko

I suspect that, if I were a pianist, I would wish to play the Definitive Edition solo version of Busoni's Contrappuntistica (BV 256). It is fine music, Busoni's 'realization' for piano of Bach's Art of the Fugue. Concentration is required when listening to it; on my jewsharp I get lost immediately.

Somewhere on the Internet there must be a reproduction of the drawing Busoni made showing the 'architectural structure' of the work. I have it on the back of the Columbia LP, P. Serkin and R. Goode playing the four hands version. The drawing is of no help to me, but then I am neither a musician nor an architect.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Copland's Piano Sonata
Scriabin's 5th Piano Sonata
Rachmaninoff's 1st Piano Concerto (Revised)
Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto (Original)
Bach D Minor Concerto
Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto
Beethoven Sonata No. 28
Pierne Piano Concerto


Sorry it's so big! It was so hard to choose just one


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> Copland's Piano Sonata
> Scriabin's 5th Piano Sonata
> Rachmaninoff's 1st Piano Concerto (Revised)
> Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto (Original)
> Bach D Minor Concerto
> Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto
> Beethoven Sonata No. 28
> Pierne Piano Concerto
> 
> Sorry it's so big! It was so hard to choose just one


Do you mean the first Harpsichord concerto?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Lukecash12 said:


> Do you mean the first Harpsichord concerto?


Sorry I should have specified!

Yeah, I'm playing the 7th in g minor(Highly suspect to be violin concerto in disguise) this summer. It's going to be the first time I'm playing with an orchestra, and if I do well enough I can probably get engaged for another! I'm hoping to go straight from this one into the 1st one in D minor next year if all goes well. I don't know if it's a good idea to study a lot of Bach very early in pianistic development, but I'm banking it will turn out well!


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> Sorry I should have specified!
> 
> Yeah, I'm playing the 7th in g minor(Highly suspect to be violin concerto in disguise) this summer. It's going to be the first time I'm playing with an orchestra, and if I do well enough I can probably get engaged for another! I'm hoping to go straight from this one into the 1st one in D minor next year if all goes well. I don't know if it's a good idea to study a lot of Bach very early in pianistic development, but I'm banking it will turn out well!


You kidding me? The Baroque is perfect for starting pianists. If you aren't bored with it, than pursue it, my friend. You may be surprised at the comprehensive options you have, and I'm assuming you are interested in the predecessors to the pianoforte.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Lukecash12 said:


> You kidding me? The Baroque is perfect for starting pianists. If you aren't bored with it, than pursue it, my friend. You may be surprised at the comprehensive options you have, and I'm assuming you are interested in the predecessors to the pianoforte.


It does get boring very fast playing so much counterpoint! I get alot from it, though. It feels very fresh and healthy when I play it correctly, I bet it's good for the soul 

Oh, and I meant Rachmaninoff Piano SONATA no. 2, not the concerto


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> It does get boring very fast playing so much counterpoint! I get alot from it, though. It feels very fresh and healthy when I play it correctly, I bet it's good for the soul
> 
> Oh, and I meant Rachmaninoff Piano SONATA no. 2, not the concerto


Oh, I see. You know how it is when someone says Rach 2, or Rach 3. I don't prefer his concertos to some of his other work, so I don't really get that. I'm much more impressed by the form and development of the second sonata, much more convinced.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Lukecash12 said:


> Oh, I see. You know how it is when someone says Rach 2, or Rach 3. I don't prefer his concertos to some of his other work, so I don't really get that. I'm much more impressed by the form and development of the second sonata, much more convinced.


I am thoroughly convinced by all of his piano concerti, however I feel Rachmaninoff is more natural in the large solo works.


----------



## Rasa

> It does get boring very fast playing so much counterpoint!


Impossibru!


----------



## Sofronitsky

View attachment 3275


....... :tiphat:


----------



## Sequentia

Sorabji's _Sequentia cyclica_. My username makes that fairly obvious.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm beginning to learn the piano and next year I hope I'll be able to study the organ ^^
The music I'd love to play :

Bach, Die Kunst der Fuge !

And some etudes of Ligeti come close.

I'd also like to be able to improvise a fugue and to sight-read an orchestra score hahaha


----------



## Lukecash12

Speaking of the organ, I'd love to play some overtures and pastorales on stage with the organ. But my greatest joy would be to play a Sammartini concerto, or Alkan's Impromptu on Luther.


----------



## Mesa

The Volodos version of Mozart's Turkish March. I intend to memorise it, stroll in to Toys R Us, play it in it's entirety on a £40 Casio, draw a small crowd, wait for a few minutes, then proceed to play a clumsy version of the intro of Fur Elise in the wrong key. I'll then explain that although the first piece is rather showy, the Beethoven piece is the far more technically demanding.


----------



## Miaou

Maybe one day I could play faster than possible?


----------



## Igneous01

bach's 2 gminor fugues

any scriabin etude

chopins bminor scherzo


----------



## Turangalîla

The entire _Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ is my pianistic aspiration, simply because of my obsession with Messiaen. This overwhelmingly powerful cycle was how I was first introduced to Messiaen, and it means a lot to me. I would also love to be able to play Prokofiev's Concerto No. 3.


----------



## PetrB

I'm so rusty from my former 'concert pianist level 101a' and active accompanying days of years ago that I would be happy to resurrect both technique and stamina, then try my hand at both what I used to play well and some newer repertoire, probably some extremes poles between the French Baroque 'Clavecinistes' and some mid-20th century modern neoclassical and others.


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> I'm so rusty from my former 'concert pianist level 101a' and active accompanying days of years ago that I would be happy to resurrect both technique and stamina, then try my hand at both what I used to play well and some newer repertoire, probably some extremes poles between the French Baroque 'Clavecinistes' and some mid-20th century modern neoclassical and others.


what is your musical activity now, if I can know, you teach or something, you compose?


----------



## Mozartgirl

this is just outstanding. Love it - I hope someday I'll be able to play this too!

....the guy is insane, by the way...that tempo!!!!

Do you have any good tips and tricks how to practice quick repetitons on piano? I am currently practicing this piece and can't get the right grip....


----------



## Varick

Liszt's Transcendental Etudes. If you can play those (well)... you can play just about anything!

V


----------



## Lukecash12

To be able to play very convincingly Chopin's op. 24 preludes. That would mean that I am comfortable conveying quite a range of moods. I remember my teacher Jenna Ranson telling me "master the miniatures and the big structures will fall in place".


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> Liszt's Transcendental Etudes. If you can play those (well)... you can play just about anything!
> 
> V


And if you can handle all of Feinberg's sonatas, apparently you can play whatever you desire.


----------



## Janspe

I've dreamt of learning the Rachmaninoff F-sharp minor concerto for a long time; it was the first piano concerto that I heard and fell truly, madly and deeply in love with. I actually learned the thundering piano introduction a few years ago, up to the point where the orchestra re-enters, introducing the main theme. I still sometimes play it and secretly imagine being onstage with an orchestra - silliness is a very prominent feature of my personality - but learning anything beyond that? Not gonna happen...


----------



## Varick

Lukecash12 said:


> And if you can handle all of Feinberg's sonatas, apparently you can play whatever you desire.


I have never even heard of Feinburg, let alone am familiar with any of his works. I am looking up his sonatas on Amazon right now. I'll check him out on Spotify.

I love this web site.

V


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> I have never even heard of Feinburg, let alone am familiar with any of his works. I am looking up his sonatas on Amazon right now. I'll check him out on Spotify.
> 
> I love this web site.
> 
> V











His third is probably my favorite. I haven't had the stones as of yet to tackle it, it takes quite a pianist to manage those leaps.


----------



## PetrB

Janspe said:


> I've dreamt of learning the Rachmaninoff F-sharp minor concerto for a long time; it was the first piano concerto that I heard and fell truly, madly and deeply in love with. I actually learned the thundering piano introduction a few years ago, up to the point where the orchestra re-enters, introducing the main theme. I still sometimes play it and secretly imagine being onstage with an orchestra - silliness is a very prominent feature of my personality - but learning anything beyond that? Not gonna happen...


Ah, yes, on the boards of one of the great and prestigious concert halls of the world, seated in front of a nine-foot, ten inch concert grand, playing like the wind, the orchestra with and behind you... rather like driving a fast sports car, feeling a bit like this...







;-)


----------



## jimeonji

Chopin's 4th Ballade. I'm currently working on the 1st but I honestly don't expect to master it. I'm pretty sure my teacher let me do it for learning purposes and not for any kind of performance.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A complete Beethoven sonata cycle would be amazing to play...
It'll take ages to learn them all though.


----------



## PetrB

MoonlightSonata said:


> A complete Beethoven sonata cycle would be amazing to play...
> It'll take ages to learn them all though.


"...Saint-Saëns gave his debut public recital at the Salle Pleyel, with a performance of Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 15 in B-flat major (K. 450), and various pieces by Handel, Friedrich Kalkbrenner, Hummel, and Bach. *As an encore, Saint-Saëns offered to play any of Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas from memory.*" ~ Wikipedia

...He was ten years old at the time


----------



## Brad

Liszt's Totentanz with an orchestra. I don't think the solo version does the music justice, perhaps Liszt transcribed it just because he could.


----------



## worov

What about this one ?










Pretty damn amazing, isn't it ? My absolute favorite !


----------



## Dustin

Chopin's Barcarolle. Probably my favorite piece of his and you feel like you've traveled on a long expedition to exotic places by the end of it.


----------



## stevens

I would love to play all Chopin etydes exellent and publish it on youtube
After that, Wohltemperierte clavier book 1 and 2

(I dont intend to do it)


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Possibly Gaspard de la Nuit, though I find some of the harmonies to be too morbid for my taste. It would be like adopting a goth kid or something.


----------



## perempe

Alexander Gavrylyuk played on tonight's concert.

Mozart: Rondo in D major
Brahms: Paganini Variations
---
Saint-Saens / Liszt / Horowitz: Danse (my favourite piece perhaps.)
Liszt: Consolation No. 3
Liszt: Valse impromptu
Liszt / Horowitz: Rakoczi March
Liszt: Tarantella (Venezia e Napoli)

encore:
Mendelssohn: Wedding March


----------



## BartokPizz

Beethoven Op. 109 and Schubert D.960.


----------



## LarryShone

Moonlight Sonata. Loved it since I was little, sometimes it affects me emotionally though. And it always sounds impossible for one person to be playing it!


----------



## LarryShone

worov said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn amazing, isn't it ? My absolute favorite !


Such a gentle piece, I wonder how it transcribes to harmonica...


----------



## quietfire

stevens said:


> I would love to play all Chopin etydes exellent and publish it on youtube
> After that, Wohltemperierte clavier book 1 and 2
> 
> (I dont intend to do it)


Nice choices... too bad you don't intend to do them ^^


----------



## keymasher

Right now, I'd have to say Liszt's B minor Sonata, and Feux Follets. Would also have to add the Goldberg Variations, and Gaspard de la Nuit. Quite possibly Schubert's D 960 and Beethoven's Appassionata... it's a long list!


----------



## Bettina

I love Liszt's piano transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies. I would particularly enjoy learning No. 6, in part because the second movement "Scene by the Brook" would fit into a program on water music that I'm putting together. 

If I could buckle down and dedicate myself to some heavy-duty practice, I think I might actually be able to do it. However, at the moment I'm too busy with other things (including TC ) to put in the necessary amount of time.


----------



## Crystal

So many! Beethoven Hammerklavier sonata, Chopin Heroic polonaise, Chopin ballade 1-4, Gershwin rhapsody in blue...


----------



## Crystal

emma said:


> Piano concerto No.3 by Rachmaninov! This was the strongest aspiration to start playing well))


The Rachmaninoff concerto no.3 is the hardest piano piece!


----------



## Pugg

I still dreaming of doing: Frédéric Chopin's Rondo à la Krakowiak in F major, Op. 14 .Now that would really a challenge.


----------

